# Bilder... Krieg!



## Petersburg (31. Januar 2011)

Aloha Buffies!
Während ich gerade sinnlos durch das Internet surfte, kam mir die idee zu diesem tollem Spiel(Ok, ok ich habs von irgendwo Kopiert, was aber nicht heist, dass es kein tolles Spiel ist)!
Also worum es geht: Ich poste ein Bild, und ihr fügt etwas hinzu, z.B. einen Text -> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin, nimmt der nächste Poster dieses Bild und fügt wieder etwas hinzu, z.b. Noch mehr Text! ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ja das Pure hinzufügen eines Textes ziemlich langweilig wird, können natürlich auch andere Sachen hinzufügen, z.b. wir fügen das Bild in ein anderes ein z.B. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, Nun zu den Regeln: 
1. Man muss das Bild vom Vorposter immer noch erkennen müssen, also z.b. nicht das Bild von dem Poster über dir komplett weis anmalen.
2. Netiquette beachten!
3. ??????
4. Profit?!?!?!?!?!

So ich hoffe mal auf rege beteiligung und fange an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist zwar ziemlich lustig, doch etwas an meinem Thema vorbei, du solltest versuchen die elemente in dem einen bild unterzubringen und nicht eine Bildergeschichte draus machen.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Februar 2011)

Bescheuertes Spiel, in meinen Augen.


----------



## TheGui (2. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich lustig, doch etwas an meinem Thema vorbei, du solltest versuchen die elemente in dem einen bild unterzubringen und nicht eine Bildergeschichte draus machen.



versteht blos keiner was genau du meinst.. und das Bild selbst wird irgendwann zu nem undurchsichtigen moloch an Hirndurchfall, da jeder am Werk des users davor rumwerkelt.

Das is glaub an der von dir beabsichtigten Sache vorbei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich jetzt Gefahr laufe, mich als unlustiges Weibstück zu outen, muss ich sagen, dass ich den Witz an dem Spiel nicht ganz begriffen habe.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wers mit einen neuen Bild?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Februar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tzzz ich löse das nun ganz elegant indem ich wie oben beschrieben dieses Bild in ein anderes einfüge!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Tzzz ich löse das nun ganz elegant indem ich wie oben beschrieben dieses Bild in ein anderes einfüge!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

Das Spiel ist nicht lustig, sondern tragisch. Muss aber nicht unbedingt was schlechtes bedeuten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2011)

i'd loled


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt Gefahr laufe, mich als unlustiges Weibstück zu outen, muss ich sagen, dass ich den Witz an dem Spiel nicht ganz begriffen habe.



Du bist nicht unlustig, du vestehst es nur nicht!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei ein bisschen zu Offposten:
Ich finde dieser Thread hat echt keinen Sinn. Aber ich finde es zeigt ein klares Bild [einiger!] User:
Kindisch und dämlich.
Wer Ärsche und Brüste auf ein Bild kritzelt ums lustig zu finden, hat nach meinen Gedanken etwas im Leben falsch gemacht.
Sollte dieser Thread doch ernsthaft weitergeführt werden [Ernsthaft im Sinne des Verhaltens] könnte vielleicht auch mal ein Post von mir zu sehen sein.
Auf gut Deutsch:
Lasst den Scheiss' und bleibt Intelligent!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei ein bisschen zu Offposten:
> Ich finde dieser Thread hat echt keinen Sinn. Aber ich finde es zeigt ein klares Bild [einiger!] User:
> Kindisch und dämlich.
> Wer Ärsche und Brüste auf ein Bild kritzelt ums lustig zu finden, hat nach meinen Gedanken etwas im Leben falsch gemacht.
> ...



Brüste? Wo gibts Brüste?


----------



## Petersburg (3. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei ein bisschen zu Offposten:
> Ich finde dieser Thread hat echt keinen Sinn. Aber ich finde es zeigt ein klares Bild [einiger!] User:
> Kindisch und dämlich.
> Wer Ärsche und Brüste auf ein Bild kritzelt ums lustig zu finden, hat nach meinen Gedanken etwas im Leben falsch gemacht.
> ...



Naja ich hatte eigentlich ja auf ein paar Leute gehofft die wissen wie man Photoshop benutzt, bzw. Photoshop haben, anstatt ein paar Leute mit Paint die irgendwelche Geschlechtsteile malen, vielleicht habe
ich Buffed einfach überschätzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Win!


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2011)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal dran Versuchen. Und da einfach nur Weeges draufklatschen langweilig ist, hier meien Idee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer Ärsche und Brüste auf ein Bild kritzelt ums lustig zu finden, hat nach meinen Gedanken etwas im Leben falsch gemacht.


Das war ein Negativbeispiel dessen was ich annahm das dieser Thread zu führnen würde.

naja, scheinbar habe ich mich geirrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Februar 2011)

LoL, der Pedo Bär. Wie gemein.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> LoL, der Pedo Bär. Wie gemein.



Und es gibt nur einen, der den Pedo Bär aufhalten kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Februar 2011)

Wer ist das? ^^


----------



## TheGui (14. Februar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer ist das? ^^



Setz dich bitte.

Dieses kerlchen ist Chris Hansen, er hat eine Pedophielen Jagdsendung in den USA. Kleine "Mädchen" spielen den Lockvogel für angebliche Pädos... und wen diese dan zum vermeindlichen "Date" kommen wartet der gute Mensch und stellt die verdächtigen Subjeke vor der Kammera blos.

Dazu gibt es noch eine grandiose Southpark Folge die diese Art von "Shows" sehr kritisch betrachtet!


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2011)

Ok, hart.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wer kann Chris Hansen besiegen? :O


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Finde das spiel eig recht nice, jedoch nicht in dieser Form...

Bilderkrieg:
Jemand postet das Bild von Feuer
Du Postest ein Bild von Wasser
Der Nächste ein Bild von der Sonne (Verdunstet)
Dann kommt irgendetwas dämliches xD das is der Witz an dem Spiel


----------



## Petersburg (17. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Finde das spiel eig recht nice, jedoch nicht in dieser Form...
> 
> Bilderkrieg:
> Jemand postet das Bild von Feuer
> ...



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/23201-bilder-schlacht/

Gibts schon.
Auserdem könnte mal jemand das mit dem Bild weiterführen? Sonst wird das hier noch 'n Spam Thread :O


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2011)

Wie.... rekursiv


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2011)

Tibbersgod made by annie > all


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Du bist nicht unlustig, du vestehst es nur nicht!



Ich sagte ja nicht, dass ich das Spiel nicht begreife, sondern nur, dass ich nicht verstehe, wie man sowas witzig finden kann. Und das ist halt Geschmackssache. Aber okay, es gibt ja auch Leute, die Tentakel-Bilder auf 4Kanal anregend finden.


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (23. Februar 2011)

Die Idee wollte nicht im Kopf bleiben...
[attachment=11681:KAAARRRLL.jpg]

Ist ein wenig unsauber geworden... Mit ein wenig mehr Zeit wäre es besser geworden xD

PSie Sprechblase darf jemand anders machen 

&#8364;dit: Oh nein... die Antenne geht durch das Lama xD


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giraca (16. Mai 2011)

Hier is meine èberarbeitete Version^^


----------



## Yodaku (17. Mai 2011)

[attachment=11920:01010101i.jpg]


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

